# Sick Cat



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Got one who thinks he lives on my roof. Won`t let me touch him, but visually I have diagnosed him with mange. 

Ivermectin seems to be the preferred medicine. How do I get it into him without eating it?

It once tried ramming it down his throat, but he bit the hell out me.

And yeah, I'm too cheap to get a veterinarian to treat that monster, probably because now he won`t even get near me.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I am confused, can't you just crush the pill and put it in a can of cat food and leave it for him?


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Grizzy said:


> I am confused, can't you just crush the pill and put it in a can of cat food and leave it for him?


Unfortunately there is was no canned cat food in town when I looked. I spiked cans of tuna for two days, but I did not see him, and imagine my own cat and the birds ate them. A friend finally caught him and 180 veterinary pesos later one mad cat was back on my roof.


----------

